# Look What I Found!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep, it's just what you think. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I didn't instantly kill her but started snapping photos. This friendly little girl was just hanging out, waiting for something tasty to pass by. Unfortunately, she was waiting in my basement office. The weather here is crazy and it is driving all sorts of critters to seek cooler climates. Black Widows prefer dark, cool areas and our house was apparently it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photo Reverie









So....is she?????


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome photo.....wish I could say I want more pix, but that was good enough. squash/splat, go clean my shoe.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice photo Nick!

We get a lot of those here in Florida. I'm constantly cleaning them out of my garage.

We also get a particularly nasty relative of the Black Widow...the Brown Recluse.

The venom of the Brown Recluse causes the affected skin and surrounding areas of the bite to fester and die. Left unattended, these wounds could lead to amputations.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Yep, it's just what you think. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I didn't instantly kill her but started snapping photos. This friendly little girl was just hanging out, waiting for something tasty to pass by. Unfortunately, she was waiting in my basement office. The weather here is crazy and it is driving all sorts of critters to seek cooler climates. Black Widows prefer dark, cool areas and our house was apparently it.


that is a fantastic picture! I hope she is deceased though! we have had a few here too and as a kid in Lewiston, Idaho we used to catch them in glass jars







for fun!?!?!?!?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted to add that we have had a bad Hobo ( Aggresive House Spider) problem. I have the exteminater here twice this year already. It helps when the neighbors on either side spray at the same time. When the spiders start coming back, it's fast. I have traps set all over in the basement and check them frequently. When they started coming back, there were 6 in one day in one trap .Crazy. My neighbor was bit 5 years ago. She was in poor health to start with and she died, her body couldn't fight it. Sad, she was only 42 with a brand new first grandchild.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope she is among the recently deceased!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, that is now a deceased spider. Pretty photogenic, though. We too experience the Brown Recluse. When our Dachsaund Dudley was a puppy, he was bit by a Brown Recluse on his back. Before we even knew he was hurt, Dudley had gnawed about a four inch long, one inch wide trough on his own back. The vet was able to save him but forever more Dudley had a nasty scar on his back. There was a period in the mid '90s where people were stealing Dachsaunds in our neighborhood. Nobody dognapped Dudley, though. Too distinctive, I imagine.

Reverie


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

hahahahaha







I just noticed you put the post under the forum "camping with pets" hahahahaha.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I cleaned out the garage last weekend and came across a couple dozen of those.
I had a nest hatch last year and tou could see hundreds of really tiny one's coming down from the ceiling at once.
I got an exterminator after that episode. They are a lot here but I have only met 1 person in my life who was bit by one.
I knew someone who was bit by a brown recluse too. The Recluse is much worse.

Nice pic!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

3ME said:


> I cleaned out the garage last weekend and came across a couple dozen of those.
> I had a nest hatch last year and tou could see hundreds of really tiny one's coming down from the ceiling at once.
> I got an exterminator after that episode. They are a lot here but I have only met 1 person in my life who was bit by one.
> I knew someone who was bit by a brown recluse too. The Recluse is much worse.
> ...


not changing subject, like you pumpkin......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Yes, that is now a deceased spider. Pretty photogenic, though. We too experience the Brown Recluse. When our Dachsaund Dudley was a puppy, he was bit by a Brown Recluse on his back. Before we even knew he was hurt, Dudley had gnawed about a four inch long, one inch wide trough on his own back. The vet was able to save him but forever more Dudley had a nasty scar on his back. There was a period in the mid '90s where people were stealing Dachsaunds in our neighborhood. Nobody dognapped Dudley, though. Too distinctive, I imagine.
> 
> Reverie


nabbing DASCHUNDS?????????







Off with the thieves heads!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!ha! that is funny!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Read the last two lines of Doxie's post #6 and then read Lady Di's #7

Poor woman!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Read the last two lines of Doxie's post #6 and then read Lady Di's #7
> 
> Poor woman!


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Read the last two lines of Doxie's post #6 and then read Lady Di's #7
> 
> Poor woman!


LMAO!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to our world! Here in AZ we get all kinds of things that bite, sting and gnaw! My son was stung four times in the (gulp!) crotch with a bark scorpion about two years ago. It crawled up his shorts when he was leaning against the door frame at my in-laws. He was not too happy, plus since there were a number of people around he was too embarrassed to "drop his drawers"! My DW took him around the corner and yanked them down. That's when the little critter skittered away until it met "The Shoe"! We put him a a little bottle of alcohol and my son still has him on his shelf.

We also get tons of Black Widows. All of the kids, even our 6 year old, nows how to tell if it is a black widow web and then they come running to me. I hate spiders to begin with, but these just send me through the roof. I don't even know how many I have killed. I would much rather go after the scorpions.

We haven't had any rattlesnakes in a few years. We have been keeping those cleaned out. Now why is it that we are moving from AZ again??









BTW, I would never have gotten that close to the BW, the nerves would have gone and instinct would have taken over - squish!!

Jim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My camera is a Canon G6. It has a wonderful macro-mode with a zoom lens. I was about four inches from her when I took the picture. What you see is actually a "cut-down" version. I had to really compress the original in order to make it viewable on the web. The original is so detailed I can see the individual hairs and the pollen clinging to the body. Creepy!

I have discovered a pretty nifty way to get a spider out of the web. I shoot the little bugger with freon gas, from my computer duster. That causes them to let go and wrap themselves into a little ball. When they drop to ground (instantly) I then squish them.

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Yep, it's just what you think. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I didn't instantly kill her but started snapping photos. This friendly little girl was just hanging out, waiting for something tasty to pass by. Unfortunately, she was waiting in my basement office. The weather here is crazy and it is driving all sorts of critters to seek cooler climates. Black Widows prefer dark, cool areas and our house was apparently it.


Awesome pic but if you live up north you do not have spider problems we have......










Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thor said:


> Awesome pic but if you live up north you do not have spider problems we have......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd imagine it would be kinda tough to squish one of those with your shoe


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Thor said:


> Yep, it's just what you think. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I didn't instantly kill her but started snapping photos. This friendly little girl was just hanging out, waiting for something tasty to pass by. Unfortunately, she was waiting in my basement office. The weather here is crazy and it is driving all sorts of critters to seek cooler climates. Black Widows prefer dark, cool areas and our house was apparently it.


Awesome pic but if you live up north you do not have spider problems we have......










Thor
[/quote]

notice the guy in the car is taking a picture!


```
I'd imagine it would be kinda tough to squish one of those with your shoe whistling.gif
```
LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did not notice the guy in the car taking a picture before...too funny

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My brother an I use to catch BWs and scorpions and put them in a jar to fight to the end! It was pretty evenly matched actually. They usually killed each other but it always took the spider longer to die. We were pretty sweet kids.

We gave some of them to my chemistry teacher and he fed them to his piranha - not a smart move - next day dead piranha.

A friend of DW got caught by a recluse - apparently a very minor bite, she was in the hospital a couple days but recovered fully.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I did not notice the guy in the car taking a picture before...too funny
> 
> Thor


I thought that was a picture of you at the driving school.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

And I wanted to go clean out the basement this weekend, now I guess I'll have to get one of those haz mat suits to wear!










HEIDI


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> And I wanted to go clean out the basement this weekend, now I guess I'll have to get one of those haz mat suits to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha, thud ouch my head, hahahahaha that is funny


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

OMG that cartoon is TOO funny!!!! (My DW thinks I'm nuts)


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Yep, it's just what you think. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I didn't instantly kill her but started snapping photos. This friendly little girl was just hanging out, waiting for something tasty to pass by. Unfortunately, she was waiting in my basement office. The weather here is crazy and it is driving all sorts of critters to seek cooler climates. Black Widows prefer dark, cool areas and our house was apparently it.


All I can say is ewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Myself, Wife and Hayden were walking through the park at the campground last week. Jenn shouts, "OH MY GOSH!" I look down in the hole in the ground and there was a BW. I showed it to Hayden and told him to NEVER EVER mess with a spider like this. I found a small twig to kill it and as soon as I got close to it the BW turned and ran toward the twig like... COME ON GETCHA SOME!!! Too bad it was a short lived fight for her.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Myself, Wife and Hayden were walking through the park at the campground last week. Jenn shouts, "OH MY GOSH!" I look down in the hole in the ground and there was a BW. I showed it to Hayden and told him to NEVER EVER mess with a spider like this. I found a small twig to kill it and as soon as I got close to it the BW turned and ran toward the twig like... COME ON GETCHA SOME!!! Too bad it was a short lived fight for her.










when I first read it I read BMW! my eyes were bugging ( no pun intended), but I was picturing large hole with a BMW in it!







I did just get up and haven't even downed a full cup of coffee.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We put him a a little bottle of alcohol and my son still has him on his shelf.


You *are* talking about the scorpion, right?









Mark


----------

